
Three Hypotheses of Human Interface Design - gustaf
http://tantek.com/log/2007/02.html#d19t1813
======
Alex3917
Excellent ideas, all very intuitive and actionable.

Also, I agree with the author that it is annoying when you have a good idea
and you can't figure out if there is prior art or not. All you can really do
is start calling up professors in your rolodex, but it's hard when it's
something that is somewhere in between three or four different fields, but not
really a part of any of them.

